# Thousands Of Girls From Punjab Forced Into Prostitution Abroad



## Archived_Member16 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Thousands of girls from Punjab*
*forced into prostitution abroad*

　
*Punjab Newsline Network*
*Saturday, 03 July 2010*

*JALANDHAR*: Lambasting the Punjab government for their failure to curb the menace of human trafficking, President of Lok Bhalai Party, Balwant Singh Ramoowalia claimed that approximately 8,000 girls from Punjab were being forced into prostitution in foreign countries.

Accompanied by a woman in a press meet whose daugter along with one other girl is allegedly being forced into the flesh trade in Singapore by the Jalandhar-based travel agent since June 19.

The girls had paid Rs 1 lakh to the agent for reaching Singapore.

Ramoowalia, lodged a complaint with the district police in this regard. Parvesh Kumar, alias Mintu, the Jalandhar-based travel agent not only duped the girls in the name of providing them with jobs, but has been blackmailing their family to provide an extra amount of Rs 2 lakh if they wanted their daughters back home safely. 

Amandeep Kaur (24), a resident of Tarn Taran, left for Singapore on June 16. The girl was promised a job on a monthly salary of Rs 35,000.

Another girl, Suman, from Kaki Pind in Rama Mandi, Jalandhar, also left for Singapore along with Amandeep.

Davinder Kaur, the mother of Amandeep Kaur, alleged that Singapore on reaching Singapore, the girl was not given any job, instead asked to take to the flesh trade.

When Amandeep opposed this, she was beaten up. 

Davinder told media that she received a calls from her daughter who informed that the travel agent is beating her and forcing her to take to prostitution. Now the agent is demanding another Rs 2 lakh as an amount to release her from Singapore, she added.

She also said though her family managed to arrange Rs 50,000 for the release of her daughter, but to no avail.

"Parvesh sent me his account number through SMS and asked me to deposit the money in his account at the earliest. I am virtually helpless as I mortgaged everything to send my daughter abroad," she rued.

Lambasting the consecutive state governments for their failure to control rampant human trafficking, Ramoowalia said an approximate 8,000 girls have landed in the flesh trade in the past eight years. "It is a pity that despite raising such matters in the media from time to time, the government refuses to wake up from its slumber", he added.

source: http://www.punjabnewsline.com/content/thousands-girls-punjab-forced-prostitution-abroad/21726


----------



## kds1980 (Jul 3, 2010)

As long as people of punjab are crazy about going abroad and making money these type of things will happen.They pay high dowries,give huge amount to agents without properly enquiry


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 3, 2010)

So, KanwardeepSingh ji

You are saying then that if Punjabis stop going abraod, this probelm will end?


----------



## kds1980 (Jul 3, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> So, KanwardeepSingh ji
> 
> You are saying then that if Punjabis stop going abraod, this probelm will end?



What I am saying is Punjabi's should take direct route and not to fall for agents.Apply in countries where there are vacancies for jobs.Agents in India have very bad image.I don't know what is wrong with the people of Punjab who are trusting them and sending their girls


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you for the clarification, Kanwardeep Singh ji.


----------



## kds1980 (Jul 3, 2010)

One of the other problem of Punjab is rural sikhs are totally lagging behind in the filed of education.My brother recently joined a big software company in Gurgaon in which  there are lots and lots of sikhs .but all of them are from delhi.The company also
did mass recruitment in Punjab but all the the people of punjab he met are hindu's.He too was surprised and asking me that where are sikhs from punjab?


----------



## dulku (Jul 17, 2010)

Surely we need to hold these agents responsible who are all part of the chain. 

I don't know any parents that don't want a better life for their kids. 
khandaa


----------

